# Modifier 25 on 94010 and 94060



## Thouvenel (Nov 1, 2012)

My claims are being denied from United Healthcare for 94010 being bundled with my E/M level 99205.  They are also being denied when we bill 94060 and 99205.  I have checked NCCI edits no bundling shows, I'm wondering if 25 modifier should be used?


----------



## Biller385 (Nov 1, 2012)

Yes, when I was doing UHC I found that if you put the 25 modifier on  the E/M's they paid everything.  They have their own way of doing things.

Cathy


----------



## velsayes (May 16, 2015)

Should i put modifier 26 for  94060 in order to get paid?


----------

